# Canagan Grain Free Dog Food



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

I currently feed Acana which I am happy with but would like a more local made food. I don't remember seeing Canagan when I last googled and wondered if anybody had tried it?

www. canagan.co.uk/index.html


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

No and as it is no better or significantly cheaper than Orijen I do not think I will be experimenting with it, shame as it is British.


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Eden is uk based and cheaper than Orijen, I had a sample of it and its fantastic stuff. Smells lovely, dog LOVES it and Paul & Carol are so lovely and helpful I really highly recommend it. They have a large breed forumla and cat food in the makings to

Products

Eden is also 80% - 20% so better than Canagan and cheaper!


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks for that will have a look at Eden


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Have to say I like their website and the fact it points out that dogs are carnivores not pushing the omnivore line most pet food manufacturers do to justify their ingredients. Their information page is great.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Just wanted to update as I have now switched my dogs over to Canagan. I do have to say that as my local pet shop has started to stock it did play a part.

My dogs all love it and are doing really well on it. The one thing I would say is the kibble is quite hard and my pupster had a few problems cracking the pieces at first but is fine now. Poos are looking good as well, small and firm. Still early days but I would say much less than Acana produced which is surprising.

Up to now have had the Game and Chicken ones


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm quite intrigued by that Canagan. Ours are currently on Acana and it would be nice to have them on something made a bit more locally. Typically I've just ordered two sacks of Acana 

Seriously tempted to try Canagan when we start running out though.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Another UK made grain free is CSJ No Grainer. Not as good as Orijen, but the price reflects that.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

I tries the CSJ No Grainer but they weren't that keen and the output was not as good as Acana.

The Canagan looks expensive but is on a par with Acana based on the feeding guidelines. I've nearly gone nuts trying to work it all out lol I do like that I can throw in a small back of different varieties between big bags to spice it up a bit as well.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

looks a great food (i like the fact it has glucosamine & chirodatin (sp) in, it's alsi similarly priced to arden grange, might order some to try


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

I have been using it for a few weeks now & have been lucky as a local pet shop does reg offers on it so I tend to go in & buy bulk when on offer, although I have three spaniels & if fed soley would be very expensive I only feed it once per day as their other meal is raw, one of my dogs has been treated for cancer with radiotherapy/chemo & has done well on it, perhaps a little too well! as she is now on a bit of a diet


----------

